# Anyone install an AUX in on their car?



## leporello (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a 2007 A3 which doesn't have the pre-wiring for the CD changer and I want to put in an AUX in jack or even a basic mp3 input with iPod charging. I've seen the threads about the more advanced options which even display text on the radio, but I don't think I want that. Have any of you guys installed an AUX in jack in your car? What kit did you use? What do I need to connect to the back of the stereo (some websites seem to have 20 pin connectors while others have 8 pin connectors)?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## rushpuppy (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Anyone install an AUX in on their car? (leporello)*

blitzsafe from enfigcarstereo.com is what i did. inexpensive. charges ipod. works great. i snaked the cable through center console and up into armrest so it is totally hidden. control is through the ipod itself.


----------



## leporello (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone install an AUX in on their car? (rushpuppy)*

Did you buy the BlitzSafe AUDI/M-LINK1 V.1B? What kind of iPod do you have? I just bought the 4th generation nano and apparently the dock connectors on these ipods are different from other ipods and they aren't compatible with/can't be charged with the older cables. So I'm wondering if my ipod will charge if it's connected to this kit.
How did you snake the cable underneath the center console? That sounds like a good idea.
How do you select the ipod input from the radio?
Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Anyone install an AUX in on their car? (leporello)*

I'm not sure that it's all that simple on the Concert II. Early Concert II+/Symphony II+ (double DIN) units in B7 A4s that didn't have the feature from the factory have it added easily enough, but the Concert II (single DIN) in 06-07 A3s I don't think it's easily done (without buying an interfacing adapter) as there wasn't a built in facility for AUX input on that HU.
I could be wrong, but that's my understanding anyway.
Of course if buying an AUX in adapter device is what you're talking about, then I'm sure that's possible but if it costs anything more than $100 I'd consider just replacing the HU with an aftermarket one. In fact, actually I'd just replace it anyway, lol.
_Edited to correct a mistake with Concert v. Symphony, sorry_



_Modified by Audi'sRevenge at 3:26 PM 1/3/2009_


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Anyone install an AUX in on their car? (Audi'sRevenge)*

i wired one up into my car!! it was easy... i have an RNS-E and had to update the software and then it worked but i like it and looks exactly like the 08's one its all the same parts and in the same spot. and it only cost me about $25


_Modified by vwracin86 at 12:36 AM 1-4-2009_


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone install an AUX in on their car? (vwracin86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwracin86* »_i wired one up into my car!! it was easy... i have an RNS-E and had to update the software and then it worked but i like it and looks exactly like the 08's one its all the same parts and in the same spot. and it only cost me about $25
_Modified by vwracin86 at 12:36 AM 1-4-2009_

Any pics? Parts list? Would love to be able to do this and bypass the iPod connector in my glove compartment. Why? Why not!


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Anyone install an AUX in on their car? (grubble)*

part numbers will be hard to get again and for pics


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

vwracin86 - were you able to keep the cd changer and sat radio? where did it plug in? Where did you get all of the parts?
Thanks!


----------



## audibmi (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_vwracin86 - were you able to keep the cd changer and sat radio? where did it plug in? Where did you get all of the parts?
Thanks!


If you already have RNS-E and want to add AUX you will need the following parts:
OEM Aux-in 3.5mm plug (8J0 035 475)
4 pin harness that plugs into Aux-in plug (8E0 973 754) 
**If you don't need the OEM look, just buy any 3.5mm plug, RCA plugs, or even an ipod dock plug, depending on what you want to connect.**
Grey 32 pin AV connector for RNS-E (1J0 972 977 G)
3 female repair wires for the 32 pins AV connector (000 979 009)
Aux In Left - pin 22 of AV Connector
Aux In Right - pin 6 of AV Connector
Aux In Ground - pin 21 of AV Connector

Recode the RNS-E to XXXXX?X to enable Aux input using VCDS (vag-com)
? = 5 to enable AUX only
? = 6 to enable AUX and SAT radio
This mod will also work with Symphony II+ and Concert II+ head units also. Just look on top of the head unit for the pin-out diagrams and connect accordingly.
On the 2009 A3's, Aux is already installed standard. If you want to upgrade to an RNS-E from a Symphony or Concert head unit, all you will need is the 32 pin A/V connector, swap 3 wires from the Aux-in. If you have Bose, an additional wire swap is need to ground the Bose.
All these parts can be sourced from your dealer for relatively cheap. No need to order from Kufatec or Vagparts (no longer an option anyways, they are closed).
There is a nice write up here:
http://audiretrofit.quinlivan.net/

_Modified by audibmi at 9:12 PM 1/4/2009_


_Modified by audibmi at 9:13 PM 1/4/2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audibmi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audibmi* »_

If you already have RNS-E and want to add AUX you will need the following parts:
OEM Aux-in 3.5mm plug (8J0 035 475)
4 pin harness that plugs into Aux-in plug (8E0 973 754) 
**If you don't need the OEM look, just buy any 3.5mm plug, RCA plugs, or even an ipod dock plug, depending on what you want to connect.**
Grey 32 pin AV connector for RNS-E (1J0 972 977 G)
3 female repair wires for the 32 pins AV connector (000 979 009)
Aux In Left - pin 22 of AV Connector
Aux In Right - pin 6 of AV Connector
Aux In Ground - pin 21 of AV Connector

Recode the RNS-E to XXXXX?X to enable Aux input using VCDS (vag-com)
? = 5 to enable AUX only
? = 6 to enable AUX and SAT radio
This mod will also work with Symphony II+ and Concert II+ head units also. Just look on top of the head unit for the pin-out diagrams and connect accordingly.
On the 2009 A3's, Aux is already installed standard. If you want to upgrade to an RNS-E from a Symphony or Concert head unit, all you will need is the 32 pin A/V connector, swap 3 wires from the Aux-in. If you have Bose, an additional wire swap is need to ground the Bose.
All these parts can be sourced from your dealer for relatively cheap. No need to order from Kufatec or Vagparts (no longer an option anyways, they are closed).
There is a nice write up here:
http://audiretrofit.quinlivan.net/

_Modified by audibmi at 9:12 PM 1/4/2009_

_Modified by audibmi at 9:13 PM 1/4/2009_

This should be added to the DIY sticky.


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (audibmi)*

well to also have to say that you have to have software level of at least 260 or it will not work. And after you code the rns-e you have to give it a hard restart by holding down the power button for at least 30 seconds or until the screens turns from like a gray to a black sayig it's really off or the coding will go back to what it was
Also any 3.5mm jack will work I got mine at radio shack and all the other parts at my local dealership. For all my dealership needs to go to Barrier Audi. ( just kidding but seriously) 


_Modified by vwracin86 at 9:31 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (vwracin86)*

Oh and you can get the aux to work with other radios it goes intothe same connector that the cd changer is in and you can keep the changer there is extra open pin holes I just don't know the coding but it's possible cause all 08 + have the aux even if it's not rns-e


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Anyone install an AUX in on their car? (vwracin86)*

Gracias and agreed on this being a sticky. Will have to talk to my dealer tomorrow on the parts to see if they got them but looks like a good DIY!


----------



## rushpuppy (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: Anyone install an AUX in on their car? (leporello)*

sorry for delay in responding. (1) m-link v.1B is what i have. (2) not sure about 4th gen nano, but works on my 3rd gen ipod and 1st gen (not 3g) iphone. (3) snaked cable (sorry no pics) down right side of center console, then pushed it up under trim piece so it cannot be seen. i took apart my armrest (there's a diy about this somewhere) and dismantled the bluetooth dock so that i could feed the cable up through the hole left by the bluetooth dock. if you don't have the bluetooth thing you can drill a hole in the armrest. i should have taken pics of the whole thing, but if i can figure it out so can you. trust me. (4) select cd and the blitzsafe makes radio think it is a cd changer. it will always say cd 1 track 99 or something like that...
good luck!


----------



## leporello (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Anyone install an AUX in on their car? (rushpuppy)*

Thanks for the help. I'm tempted to try and wire the thing myself, but I don't have a vagcom.
I contacted Blitzsafe and they said that they're planning on releasing a new version of the m-link v.1B, which will allow charging for 4th generation nanos and 2nd generation iphones, so if you've got one of those and want to put an aux in, i'd wait until they release the updated version.


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Anyone install an AUX in on their car? (leporello)*

Well the aux is ment just as an audio in not to charge anything and will work with anything with a headphone output jack pretty much. Something with a line out and a 3.5mm jack I have used my labtop to play music. It was just t test the port when I first installed it but still


----------



## RaleighVW (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Anyone install an AUX in on their car? (vwracin86)*

I have an 07 with Concert II. For AUX only, you can use a Blitzsafe AUX DMX V.1B. It will plug into the back of the radio and give you 2 RCA inputs. I don't have SAT but I understand enfig makes a harness that will let you keep SAT and add the AUX input.
Beware of Blitz though, I just had a second one die.


----------

